# מחירי מנות ג'ויה מיה



## danielalon (29/8/13)

מחירי מנות ג'ויה מיה 
אהלן חברים צריכה עזרהה!!!

מישהי יודעת מה המחירי מנות של הג'ויה מיה בחורף? מישהי התחתנה שם חורף שעבר או סגרה איתם החורף הזה????

תודה!


----------



## nigu2 (29/8/13)

לא יודעת, אבל תכנסי לאתר mit4mit 
יש שם המלצות וחוות דעת לגבי ספקים של חתונות. מנסיוני, הכי אפקטיבי בחיפוש של מקומות. אנשים כותבים שם גם מחירים (ממליצה לך לסנן לפי תאריכים, כדי שזה יהיה מעודכן).


----------



## spoilyourselfday (1/9/13)

האתר הלך לעולמו 
אפשר עוד לקרוא בו לפי חיפושים ספציפים, אבל כבר אי אפשר לכתוב חוות דעת ולגלוש ללא בעיות באתר.....
אז קחו בחשבון שעדיף לעשות חיפוש של המקום בגוגל ולבחור באפשרות שעולה מתוך מית4מית. אחרת זה בלתי נסבל. 
איזה באסה זה!!!!


----------



## ray of light (30/8/13)

אמנם לא בחורף, אבל בקיץ 
בקיץ (ממה שאני יודעת) הם לוקחים בסביבות 270 למנה ל-300 אורחים + הגברה-תאורה בסביבות 8K. 
יש מצב שעל זה צריך להוסיף שכר מלצרים. וכמובן תוספת אם משדרגים את הבר.
זה מתייחס לאמצע השבוע (לא חמישי).
*למען הסר ספק- המחירים שציינתי לא ודאיים- זה ממה שאני שמעתי מחברה*


----------



## danielalon (30/8/13)

מחירים.. 
תודהה
אני פשוט עדיין מתלבטת לגבי המחיר שנתנו לנו..


----------

